# Vancouverites



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I will be arriving by post mid November and I would like to meet some people. Nothing special. So whatever people are interested in is cool with me. 

So how about we get some interest going. Please reply to show interest in a meet late November early December or anytime next year. I will let everyone know of details once we organise something. So this is just to get the ball rolling.

Thank you....

1. ME


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Sigh. 

I can't believe I'm actually considering this. It goes against every internet paranoia bone in my body.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

How long you there for? Lucky! (cept for the cold of course).


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

canada for 2 years. Vancouver for however long it treats me well. Maximum 12 months though. Then I am hoping to work a season in Banff. Then head out to Toronto and maybe some of the French Canadian areas. Have to travel the states in that time frame too. Probably while in Vancouver.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey! you're doing it! you're going - excellent!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Woah, what prompted you to do all that? Anyway will be epic, Canada is the dogs bollocks.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did you sell all your toys to do this?


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to Canada Matty, enjoy the winter.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Yay IrishK is coming! We need GnR and 2Talkative too.

EDIT: IrishK and I have discussed it. If we go, she's bringing the bear spray, and I'll take the mace. I'm pretty sure I could find a tazer by November, or at least some serious nunchucks.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I guess I'd consider it, although it sounds like the ladies might just beat us up and take our wallets lol. Matty, sounds like a kick *** trip you have planned. Do you have a job lined up?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

leonardess said:


> Hey! you're doing it! you're going - excellent!


Yep, who would have thought, 12 months worth of planning come together. lol me least of all. 


Ospi said:


> Woah, what prompted you to do all that? Anyway will be epic, Canada is the dogs bollocks.


Stale boring life. Feeling that I can never escape my fears. You know the usual  It is the most challenging thing I can do and I hope it helps. But at the end of the day I have nothing to lose. I am in a dead end job with a very stable life. I have great family and friends, so that wont change. I need something extraordinary to mix up my sa and feel like I can change things. This is it.



leonardess said:


> did you sell all your toys to do this?


Everything but the bike and that is for sale now. I am saying goodbye to a complete life. any takers. It is pretty good built up over 2 or 3 years. Friends and material items. An amazing bike and everything you could ever need to live an enjoyable life.... why am I leaving  I want more 



irishK said:


> Canada is the dogs bollocks, for sure. I think they are considering minting that phrase onto the 2011 loonie.
> 
> My paranoia and anxiety would be through the roof, and mass amounts of vomiting and perhaps the need for medication in many forms, but I am considering the possibility at this time. Trying to ignore the negative thoughts of nobody would care, or want to meet me, I may be killed ...blah blah blah.. that are already swarming my mind and try to think of the positives that could happen.


Well I can only think of positives to happen. I think vancouver will be where it is at. people will write stories about us all  I hope you come irish for so many reasons. 



Perfectionist said:


> Yay IrishK is coming! We need GnR and 2Talkative too.
> 
> EDIT: IrishK and I have discussed it. If we go, she's bringing the bear spray, and I'll take the mace. I'm pretty sure I could find a tazer by November, or at least some serious nunchucks.


I am bringing a gas mask and goggles just in case I get caught up in the fun. 



GnR said:


> I guess I'd consider it, although it sounds like the ladies might just beat us up and take our wallets lol. Matty, sounds like a kick *** trip you have planned. Do you have a job lined up?


No job, no housing, no friends, no nothing  but that is part of the trip. Deep end of the ocean and I need to swim. I will be fine, it is the challenge I need. But I would love to meet so many people along the way. and if I can help to bring people out of their shells then I will be honored. I have nothing to lose and so much to gain... Life


sumguy said:


> I'd love to meet you guys. I'm actually new to van and am trying to start a regular support group here.


Sounds like we are all looking for something similar.  Look forward to meeting you


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

so, OP has a point. how bout it? who is coming out. since i am not in the country yet i think someone else would be best to scope out a place and or activity. 

on a complete side note, anyone interested in helping me out straight up? i know it is a big ask and i am surprised i am being so forward, but please pm me if your interested. 
thank you

16 days


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

16 days is sooooooon!

So when do you want to do this? Like a couple weeks after you get here or right away or what what what?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well, I am fine whenever it isnt like I will have anything to do. So maybe around the 20th. But I dont mind. whatever most people agree on.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> So when do you want to do this? Like a couple weeks after you get here or right away or what what what?


My mind just went dirty places when you said this, gah I need help:afr


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, if I had any say in it matty and I would be doing that too but whatever :b

Btw Matty, it's officially winter here as of Saturday. Forecast is rain "for the foreseeable future".

So what do people want to do?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Well I am going to bring a little bit of sunshine. Dont you worry. 

Well come on people. Who wants to come. It will be awkward and everything. You will have a blast and I promise it will be rewarding in some way. 

Is perfectionist cracking onto me. Nope I believe just a cruel joke :lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Okay REALLY Van peeps. We have someone coming here to hang out with us from the other side of the entire world, come on.

Who's in? I promise I won't try and have sex with any of you.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

We (the rest of us) can haz pics? Yes you may wear balaclavas to conceal your faces if you really want. Or take a picture of you guys from behind? :teeth Whaaat?!! It's so that your faces are covered!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

if its me then i wont show up. now is it more enticing?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm good to go I'll probably be :afr for the whole time but I'd be pissed if we had a meet and I chickened out.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

You totally should have picked Toronto!
I'd help you get set up


----------



## nevergymless (Nov 10, 2010)

Cheeky said:


> You totally should have picked Toronto!
> I'd help you get set up


nah, snowboard brah :clap

In 2008 , I bought a plane ticket to Buenos Aires and made my way up to Colombia  Best thing I ever did. Trying to save up money for SE Asia now.

Whens this met up suppose to be ?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

So my homies.

When are we doing this? If we don't make any plans soon we are going to be getting into December and the holiday mayhem.

In case you haven't noticed I have a very hectic social schedule to keep track of here.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, I am here and ready for someone to organize something to do. I am currently in downtown and will be for a couple of weeks at least then I dont know where I will end up. Greater vancouver is kinda big if you havent noticed. 

Anyone want to give me a job. Thanks


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

OKay what dates work for people? Weekend work better for me than weeknights, but I wouldn't be able to make the 4/5 or 11/12 weekend because of finalllls.

Do people want do go to a bar or see a movie or ROCK OUT at glow in the dark bowling or what. OH MAN WE COULD GO TO BODY WORLDS!

Don't make me pm you all and harass you again.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

This is a hard party to kick off the ground. Looks like you will have to go the harassment route.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

*So what's the deal?*

Is there going to be a Vancouver meetup or what?


----------



## nevergymless (Nov 10, 2010)

Any of you guys have msn ?


----------

